# Bessacarr E560 reversing camera and Lucca Travelpilot



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Can anyone with one of the Swift group motorhomes with a reversing camera and Blaupunkt Travelpilot Lucca 5.3 system have a look at the image they see when reversing please and see if it is correct. I have an 08 model vehicle and I have been messing up my reversing if I try and look at the camera image and last night I found out why... The Image is the wrong way round!! I looked at the camera and it supplies a "normal" image, it is labelled as such. Th travelpilot has no way to reverse the image that I can find... So surely this is wrong... Anyone else got this problem or am I victim of a rogue build, I wonder what Swift has to say?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Do you mean the image is on the wrong side, so if say a bin is on the right then it shows up in the screen as on the left. A bit like looking in the mirror.

If that is what you mean then the answer is yes. 

I have not looked to see if you can alter this. The camera in my previous Hymer used to have a switch to change it.

To be honest I forgot all about it till you mentioned it. In other words, you soon get used to it.

Steve


----------



## 110337 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi there, we also have a besscarr, ours being a 08, 795, our reserve camera image is also reserved. our dealer knowepark were very helpful but were unable to change this. Would also like to know to if there s a fix, you will get usecd to it eventually, but at least you know its not just yours.

Thanks Wifey


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*mirror image*

I have tha system and just choose mirror image on the menu selection


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Bessie560, I'm guessing that yours is onto a TV and not the satnav? If it is onto the satnav same as mine i'd like to know where in the menu you are able to reverse the image please...


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*tv*

the menu button on the reversing camera tv


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Aha, that explains it, thanks... There is no such option on the Satnav that doubles as a TV... But Swift are helping me out now. Thanks everyone.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

short-stick said:


> Aha, that explains it, thanks... There is no such option on the Satnav that doubles as a TV... But Swift are helping me out now. Thanks everyone.


Could you post on here how they resolve t?

Steve


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Reversing camera*

Hi everybody,

I have just picked up our new Bessacarr E795 with the 5.2 Lucca sat nav. Our image is reversed also but a little bird told me Swift will replace the reversing camera free so that it shows a none reversed image, i.e. right is shown as right and left as left. BUT you have to ask for the upgrade. I am presently awaiting my updated camera from Swift to be fitted by my dealer. I have a Pioneer AVIC X1 sat nav unit and could also double as a screen for the reverse camera on my 54 reg E795 and right was right and left was left on that, so I am used to that image. Unfortunately Swift have hard wired the reversing cableing in when they fit the roof so it only works with the Lucca. I use my Pioneer head unit for sat nav and the Lucca for a reversing camera only. Preliminary tests with the Lucca show it's a decent sat nav unit. The good thing about it it is removable (my Pioneer isn't) so can be taken out and used in another vehicle. Hope this helps.

Jeffus.


----------

